# Rancilio Silvia owner moving to UK from USA...transformer or just adapter?



## seattleite (Nov 24, 2013)

I've owned my Rancilio Silvia for four years and love it. I am moving to London and will bring my Silvia. I assume I need a transformer to step down the voltage so I don't fry my dear Silvia, but I'm hopeful that the Silvia is dual-voltage so all I need is an inexpensive plug adapter. I can't find the spec in my manual (probably my human error). Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## dgac (Feb 3, 2014)

Do make sure you get a transformer that can handle the amps the machine will draw - not all can (I know the hard way).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Check on the Data plate for voltage etc. I would not have thought they were dual voltage. As has been said do not go for Min ability transformer as the are fitted with temp sensors and trip when they get warm


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The problem with step down transformers that a rated to handle a load like that of an espresso machine is that they are very expensive for a reliable one, and also as previously mentioned you must factor in that the current drawn by your USA spec Silvia will be roughly double that of a UK version when looking for a step down. This is all assuming you ran it from a standard 110v not 220v socket in your kitchen. It may be a better plan, depending on how long you intend to live in the UK for, to sell your Silvia and grinder in the USA and look to buy another set up here in the UK, a USA spec Silvia would have a very low resale value in the UK as well should you ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is an old resurrected thread posted on to reach 10 posts guys


----------

